# Pest ID Please



## liquidfluidity (Dec 6, 2020)

These aren't in any of my enclosures yet as I have been working on shelving and lighting. Any guesses? I have seen a few and they seem to be eating on some of the leaves. They kind of look like an isopod. I am going to clean any plants I decide to use but this makes me thibk twice about using it.....


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Dec 6, 2020)

Scale bugs, mealy bugs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## liquidfluidity (Dec 6, 2020)

I'll look up scal bugs but are mealy bugs isopods?


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Dec 6, 2020)

They're a type of unarmored scale bug.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 7, 2020)

Could be a mealybug for sure. However, I imagine that there's a number of other things it could be as well, and the picture isn't super clear. Did you remove it? If not, do so. Once it's gone see if it comes back and only then worry IMO. Also, does it move around much? It's much more likely to be a pest if it stays in one place like that constantly, especially along a vein.


----------



## liquidfluidity (Dec 7, 2020)

I actually killed a few of them. I will look it over again. I'd like to get this plant broke up and planted but I need to sterilize first. I haven't looked for the process yet but if you have a good plant cleansing link, please post.

If I find another, I will see if I can get a close up shot.


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 8, 2020)

liquidfluidity said:


> I actually killed a few of them. I will look it over again. I'd like to get this plant broke up and planted but I need to sterilize first. I haven't looked for the process yet but if you have a good plant cleansing link, please post.
> 
> If I find another, I will see if I can get a close up shot.


Ah ok. If there were several it's almost certainly mealybugs. Check the undersides of the leaves if you haven't yet. 

Mealybugs can be very hard to get rid of. First quarantine the plant if you haven't yet. Then try insecticidal soap or neem oil. See: https://getbusygardening.com/how-to-kill-mealybugs/#How_To_Treat_Mealybugs_On_Plants

If that doesn't work you can try something more substantial. I'm not familiar with more powerful pesticides, though.

A lot of websites will tell you to just spray the mealybugs off with water. That's a losing game in my experience. They bounce back from that almost immediately. 

Luckily, it seems like you've caught this early, so fingers crossed that should make it easier to deal with.


----------



## liquidfluidity (Dec 8, 2020)

About as good as I can do for pics. That's actually a large one. I've taken out quite a few larger ones and am no longer seeing big ones. Only tiny pin head size now. Yes, they have been on the underside of the leaves and at the points of new growth. Looks like I'll given them a Dawn bath tonight. Really great plant with tons of growth but not putting it in with this going on. I won't be buying from the local shops anymore. I'll just order from specific terrarium retailers....Thanks for all of the help guys. I really hope this watermelon hasn't infected my polka dot that I purchased at the same time....ugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 8, 2020)

liquidfluidity said:


> View attachment 368308
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only seeing the small ones is a good sign. They're probably the non-reproductive mobile stage. I think you've got a good chance of beating this


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Dec 8, 2020)

I once bought a succulent of some sort from the grocery store that had a bunch of tiny little bugs on it so I brought in a couple of jumping spiders, put them on the plant and the little bugs were gone in a couple of weeks. I imagine it could work in your situation if you have any jumpers or can get some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Dec 8, 2020)

liquidfluidity said:


> I actually killed a few of them. I will look it over again. I'd like to get this plant broke up and planted but I need to sterilize first. I haven't looked for the process yet but if you have a good plant cleansing link, please post.
> 
> If I find another, I will see if I can get a close up shot.


10% Bleach solution. Soak the plant for a few minutes, some plants are more sensitive to the bleach than others. Rinse very very well, air dry for a few days, plant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

